# Hottest NBA Dancers?



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

I couldn't find pics of the following teams: Clippers, Sonics, Celtics, Cavs, Bucks, Blazers, Raptors

Heat









Bulls









Lakers









Magic









Mavericks









Nuggets









Spurs









Suns









Hawks









Warriors









Knicks









Nets









Sixers









Hornets









Pacers









Pistons









Rockets









Grizzlies









Wolves









Wizards









Jazz










_____________________________

Personally I'd choose the Suns, with the Heat a close second.


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

Jazz and Rockets


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OG</b>!
> I couldn't find pics of the following teams: Clippers, Sonics, Celtics, Cavs, Bucks, Blazers, Raptors
> 
> Heat
> ...



Looks like a bunch of Paula Abdul wannabes!!!

:laugh:


The Suns are looking good....


But what about the Warriors....they must be the most heffa looking cheerleaders out of the bunch. You should do the worst and best!!!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Laker Girls are overrated


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

There all pretty hot.

I am going to borrow the Nets one.

Thanks.

-Petey


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I dig the Rockets the best. I also find it ironic how the NBA dancers in my mind are no where near as good looking as the NFL cheerleaders. I mean it's not even close.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Suns are the best


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

I think the Heat's dancers look pretty hot in that photo. 

Didya check out the bootay on the girl on the farthest left standing up! Brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Is it just me or do most of the Chicago Bulls cheerleaders look like they could beat up the Chicago Bulls? Look at the "lady" in red on the far right and the "woman" right behind her.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

With out even looking at the pictures, the general consenses is that the Miami Heat have the best dance team in the leauge, bar none.

That's what I heard anyway.


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Charlotte_______</b>!
> Is it just me or do most of the Chicago Bulls cheerleaders look like they could beat up the Chicago Bulls? Look at the "lady" in red on the far right and the "woman" right behind her.


heheh well have you seen the Chicago Matadors*...

*some people may find the following picture disturbing. 


|
|
|
|
|
|
V


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I don't know who is the best looking, but give the guy in the picture with the Hawks' cheerleaders props. While we laugh at him and say, "haha, men aren't cheerleaders", brotha man is knee deep in quality ***. Props, brotha. Pick and choose. Pick and choose.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

And what the hell is up with the Warriors? That's awful. They are in California and that's the best they could come up with? Back to the drawing board...


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

Ill tell u one thing its not the bulls girls :no:


----------



## Schottsie (Jun 25, 2003)

I vote for the Magic Girls since I met them in Orlando during LeBron's summer league debut.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> I don't know who is the best looking, but give the guy in the picture with the Hawks' cheerleaders props. While we laugh at him and say, "haha, men aren't cheerleaders", brotha man is knee deep in quality ***. Props, brotha. Pick and choose. Pick and choose.


Too bad Brotha prefers the sausage of foot long variety. :grinning: :grinning: 

The only thing he is picking and choosing is how long it takes to put his makeup on.


----------



## pwayland (May 2, 2003)

*Laker Girls*

I vote Laker Girls. They are not overrated, they look hot in that photo. They are the only thing that I like about the Lakers. And Schottsie showed us you don't have to be a male cheerleader to be knee deep.


----------



## pwayland (May 2, 2003)

This is Schottsie


----------



## Kid_kanada (Jun 23, 2003)

I like the Rockets girl who's head is cut off and all you can see is clevage. That's the money shot.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pwayland</b>!
> This is Schottsie


Tell me Schottsie is the hottie blonde on the left, cause I will pm her about my Tetris score and how she destroyed it.

-Petey


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> Too bad Brotha prefers the sausage of foot long variety. :grinning: :grinning:
> ...


Maybe so, or so he leads us to believe. At first glance, I too thought homeboy was a little thilly. Check out his uniform - he looks like a black, homosexual, Peter Pan. And as we all know, women flock to gay guys. I bet he's playing on it and before you know it, BAM!. "Gang bang after practith ladiethz. Oh, and Sara, don't forget your pink lace and whip. It'll be thuper fun!" Good work Brotha man, good work.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I think the Grizzlies get the ghetto/hood rat award. And check out the brothas in the back. Yeah, I'm sure they just love dancing and cheering and what not. Right...as they see it, they've just landed a steady paycheck and a year's supply of ***, sneaky *******s. And we wonder why black people aren't trusted in society?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you say interracial orgy? I know I can. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Schottsie (Jun 25, 2003)

Sorry about destroying your Tetris score Petey....sorry to say I am not the hot one- the one on the far left was hottest in person.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Schottsie</b>!
> Sorry about destroying your Tetris score Petey....sorry to say I am not the hot one- the one on the far left was hottest in person.


The one to the left of you lookest the easiest though. Hope that is not anyone you know now.

-Petey


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> Can you say interracial orgy? I know I can. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


True. I can hear Strom Thurmond rolling around in his grave as we speak. Look at the second row of girls, directly in front of the guys. Sure, they need to bend over in order to allow the guys to be seen, but damn, not that much. Makes you wonder what's going on below the waste. The way the picture is layed out is the way the brothas intend on "moving through the ranks". You've got strictly black hood rats in the back row, an equal proportion of fine black and white chicks in the second row, and the scared out of their mind, trophy white chicks in the front row, save for the finest sister, who is in that row too. One step at a time, boys. They'll come around eventually, and those coniving *******s are licking their chops at the 4:1 ratio. First, Senator Lott has to endure the death of his mentor, now this? It's a cruel, cruel world.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

The Heat one are the hottest as well as suns and Lakers


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Phoenix girls are amazing! The Honeybees used to be really hot... not sure what happened to them. 

Haven't met any Rocket cheerleaders, but plan on doing so this year when I will try to get to some games EEEARLY.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)




----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> True. I can hear Strom Thurmond rolling around in his grave as we speak. Look at the second row of girls, directly in front of the guys. Sure, they need to bend over in order to allow the guys to be seen, but damn, not that much. Makes you wonder what's going on below the waste. The way the picture is layed out is the way the brothas intend on "moving through the ranks". You've got strictly black hood rats in the back row, an equal proportion of fine black and white chicks in the second row, and the scared out of their mind, trophy white chicks in the front row, save for the finest sister, who is in that row too. One step at a time, boys. They'll come around eventually, and those coniving *******s are licking their chops at the 4:1 ratio. First, Senator Lott has to endure the death of his mentor, now this? It's a cruel, cruel world.


I know your joking, but make sure you put a winkie next to this type of stuff. Because some people can't sense the sarcasm in your post. :yes:


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Suns, Magic, Heat, Pistons, Jazz


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

You didn't look too hard for the Blazers dancers...

Here they are.

I still say the Heat dancers are the best looking of those pictured.

That said, I'm not a huge fan of these dancing sequences at games. I go to watch the game, not any of that junk.

Not that I don't enjoy seeing good lookin' ladies... but it's pretty much everything else. (The Jr. Blazer Dancers... Bleh.)


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Man the sistahs in some of these pics leave a lot to be desired. I guess all the best looking black females tend to be in Hip Hop videos only. What the hell happened?


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> Man the sistahs in some of these pics leave a lot to be desired. I guess all the best looking black females tend to be in Hip Hop videos only. What the hell happened?


I think we should be lucky that so many sisters are in these squads... Look at Utah's dance team. It's a shame... It's a shame...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> I think we should be lucky that so many sisters are in these squads... Look at Utah's dance team. It's a shame... It's a shame...


It's just supporting the percentages... in contrast check out the Pistons!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> 
> 
> It's just supporting the percentages... in contrast check out the Pistons!


I know... let me put it another way.

It's a shame those percentages are so low! It's a shame...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> I think we should be lucky that so many sisters are in these squads... Look at Utah's dance team. It's a shame... It's a shame...


Good looking black women are not going to be found in Utah, and if they are there, they are like Big Foot, a myth.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> I know... let me put it another way.
> ...


Like I said, I really believe that they must all be in the booty shaking videos as opposed to team dancers. I mean there were maybe a few in all those squads that I might take a second glance at. I have seen some super fine black women in my life and I am just wondering how they are not on these dance teams too.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> Good looking black women are not going to be found in Utah, and if they are there, they are like Big Foot, a myth.


I guess that's true...

But you might think the same thing about Portland... and while that's sometimes the case, it's not nearly as much as you would think.



> Like I said, I really believe that they must all be in the booty shaking videos as opposed to team dancers. I mean there were maybe a few in all those squads that I might take a second glance at. I have seen some super fine black women in my life and I am just wondering how they are not on these dance teams too.


Well, I still think that they do some image enhancing on those videos... but I know what you are saying man, and I totally agree.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HearToTemptYou</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, I still think that they do some image enhancing on those videos... but I know what you are saying man, and I totally agree.


That might be true on the image enhancing, but I doubt it is too much. I mean all I need to see is a P. Diddy video to see all I need to see. But for some reason that doesn't manifest itself in the real world and I am in New York City for goodness sake. 

I mean and some people wonder why black men date white women, simple answer based on the numbers there are just more good looking ones because of the sheer volume of them.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> What the hell happened?


Sean Paul. Period. Have you seen what he pulls on his videos? Fine women from ALL spectrums. Forget the fact that you can't understand a damn word he says. Homeboy is pulling chicks from the top percentile for his videos each and every time.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

It's not surprising to me that there are so few black women in these squads; it's just a reflection on society, which in general does not see black women as beautiful, let alone anywhere near a white woman. Oh well, let the masses be ignorant.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

heat, magic and mavs

btw; guys cheerleaders in the nba? LAME.


----------



## Gmoney (Aug 12, 2002)

HEAT


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> It's not surprising to me that there are so few black women in these squads; it's just a reflection on society, which in general does not see black women as beautiful, let alone anywhere near a white woman. Oh well, let the masses be ignorant.


The best looking black women I have seen, and this is coming from a white guy, are the black women in the background on the BET comedy hour(I think it comes on at 10 at night). They have comics on stage with women sitting on chairs in the background...these have got to be the best looking black women I have ever seen! Also, any of the videos with Snoop have the fine black women. But in general, I dont see fine black women walking around my neighborhood to often...


----------

